# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Can This Controversial Practice Save Ecuadors Wild Frogs?

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) September 8th, 2017 06:04 PM: Can This Controversial Practice Save Ecuadors Wild Frogs?*



*Full Article*

----------

